
California collects, owns and sells infants’ DNA samples - walterbell
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/11/12/california-collects-owns-and-sells-infants-dna-samples/
======
logiczero
This has huge privacy-rights implications...I don't have much to add, but this
should be upvoted.

